# Working with existing missions works...



## Chris (May 14, 2007)

When a missionary moves to a new area, and finds existing missions work being done there by other groups, how do you learn the boundaries of working with them versus separating your own work from them? 

For instance, consider that you move to an area and find a work already underway by a non-reformed group. 

To what extent do you work with them, and how do you establish the message you bring as being substantially different? 

In short, how do you avoid having your effort become part of a larger evangelical melting pot?


----------

